# Are there good bookshelf type speakers that are good for Home Theater vs. Floorstanding?



## goodears (Jan 2, 2013)

Long title for a thread.

Is it possible to find bookshelf speakers that are better for home theater than floorstanding speakers? Are floorstanding speakers necessarily better than bookshelf?

I only mean "decent" speaker makers.

I was hoping for recommendation on good bookshelf speakers. I have Tsi300 Polk speakers right now. Are there good bookshelf speakers for say, $250 used even, that are good or better?


----------



## eclipse911t (Jan 8, 2013)

There are many good options out there. I would suggest looking at a used high-end audio classified website like Audiogon.

I do personally like bookshelf speakers. I think they can offer a lot regarding imaging, and can have sufficient low end for a theater when crossed over at a reasonable level.

I have owned some older Paradigm Studio 20's that preformed quite well in a theater application. 

I also prefer the aesthetic of bookshelf speakers, but that is purely subjective.


----------



## zieglj01 (Jun 20, 2011)

goodears said:


> Is it possible to find bookshelf speakers that are better for home theater than floorstanding speakers? Are floorstanding speakers necessarily better than bookshelf?
> 
> I only mean "decent" speaker makers.
> 
> I was hoping for recommendation on good bookshelf speakers. I have Tsi300 Polk speakers right now. Are there good bookshelf speakers for say, $250 used even, that are good or better?


For home theater you will need a sub for bookshelf speakers, and most towers.
I am a bookshelf speaker fan - for used and a tight budget, look at Signet
http://www.ebay.com/itm/200878297725?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1438.l2649


----------



## hlaudio (Sep 4, 2012)

I would say there is a large number of bookshelf speakers that can and are being used in home theater applications.. Look at Klipsch, Westlake Audio, Polk, Canton and Triad. Just beware of the port location, you don't want a rear firing port in a bookshelf speaker if it's going to sit on a bookshelf. In this apllication, use a front ported bookshelf speaker. If you plan to mount the speaker on a stand...then it port location probably doesn't matter.


----------



## goodears (Jan 2, 2013)

hlaudio said:


> I would say there is a large number of bookshelf speakers that can and are being used in home theater applications.. Look at Klipsch, Westlake Audio, Polk, Canton and Triad. Just beware of the port location, you don't want a rear firing port in a bookshelf speaker if it's going to sit on a bookshelf. In this apllication, use a front ported bookshelf speaker. If you plan to mount the speaker on a stand...then it port location probably doesn't matter.


What does the port matter?


----------



## hlaudio (Sep 4, 2012)

The port may not matter to you at all...especially if there isn't one. As in a sealed enclosure. But most of todays good to excellent bookshelf speakers are ported. The port reinforces the lower frequencies, allows the sound waves from the back of the driver to escape the cabinet and thru the ports tuning allows for better low frequency response from a smaller cabinet size.


----------



## hlaudio (Sep 4, 2012)

Oh...Forgot this point. The port should not be blocked. If you have a rear firing port in a bookshelf speaker and it's up against the back of the shelf or wall you have deminished the purpose of the port. Whereas if you have a front firing port you allow the port to breathe properly.


----------



## hlaudio (Sep 4, 2012)

I trust you know that your Polk TSi300 floorstanding speakers are ported. It's rear firing.


----------



## hlaudio (Sep 4, 2012)

OOPS! Downward firing port.


----------



## goodears (Jan 2, 2013)

hlaudio said:


> OOPS! Downward firing port.


No. Didn't know anything about them. I thought about selling them for bookshelf speakers but didn't know if I could get better.


----------



## hlaudio (Sep 4, 2012)

Hey Goodears!

I'm a bit confused??? In your original post you say you own Polk Tsi300 loudspeakers. These are floorstanding, right? Or do you have a different model? If you do have the TSi300, you'd be hard pressed to find a better speaker for less! Are you looking to upgrade to a better speaker? Or want to go with a bookshelf speaker to gain floor space?

HL


----------



## goodears (Jan 2, 2013)

hlaudio said:


> Hey Goodears!
> 
> I'm a bit confused??? In your original post you say you own Polk Tsi300 loudspeakers. These are floorstanding, right? Or do you have a different model? If you do have the TSi300, you'd be hard pressed to find a better speaker for less! Are you looking to upgrade to a better speaker? Or want to go with a bookshelf speaker to gain floor space?
> 
> HL


I was thinking of selling them to get some money and maybe buying something cheaper. From my understanding, the Tsi300 is bottom of the Polk line so maybe bookshelves that are better could cost less because their size? I don't know.


----------



## hlaudio (Sep 4, 2012)

Have you done an ebay search? There are tons of TSi300's available. I don't think you'd get much for them. And if you are wanting a pair of bookshelf speakers that are better than the TSi300 I'll bet you'd be looking at spending over $500 for the pair. Check these... http://www.klipsch.com/rb-61-ii-bookshelf-speakers-pair These are very good and work well with all receivers. Notice the port is on the front.

HL


----------



## zieglj01 (Jun 20, 2011)

goodears said:


> I was thinking of selling them to get some money and maybe buying something cheaper. From my understanding, the Tsi300 is bottom of the Polk line so maybe bookshelves that are better could cost less because their size? I don't know.


You can find used speakers within your budget - that will do a real good job.
You will not need to spend $500 or more. Depending on placement, you can
work with a rear ported speaker.
The Signet speaker that I recommended is one good option.


----------



## Adamski3800 (Jan 16, 2013)

I used to use my Dad's mission 760I SE speakers which are about 15 years old but the quality of Sound is Sublime 
which my Dad payed 150 pounds 15 years ago and that i think (correct me if I'm wrong) is about 250 dollars
and I also paired it with a monster cable witch i noticed a big change in sound that made it alot more smooth but i would recommend Mission 760I SE bookshelf speakers.
good luck hope you find the speakers your looking for 

Adamski3800:T


----------



## zieglj01 (Jun 20, 2011)

The Boston CR77 is another one to look at - they are nice
http://www.ebay.com/itm/200879934067?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1438.l2649


----------



## zieglj01 (Jun 20, 2011)

Also, if you can stretch/squeeze the budget some, the
HTD Level Three speakers are real nice.
Also, I believe they will be on sale in a few days.
http://www.htd.com/Products/level-three-speakers/Level-THREE-Bookshelf-Speakers


----------



## goodears (Jan 2, 2013)

zieglj01 said:


> Also, if you can stretch/squeeze the budget some, the
> HTD Level Three speakers are real nice.
> Also, I believe they will be on sale in a few days.
> http://www.htd.com/Products/level-three-speakers/Level-THREE-Bookshelf-Speakers


Looks like you have to spend a good bit to get decent bookshelves. I thought good ones might be cheaper because of less material used to make them (smaller cabinet, less mdf, less driver maybe).


----------



## zieglj01 (Jun 20, 2011)

goodears said:


> Looks like you have to spend a good bit to get decent bookshelves. I thought good ones might be cheaper because of less material used to make them (smaller cabinet, less mdf, less driver maybe).


Depends what you are looking at - The HTD Level Three is a real good deal. > Also no
middle man, or heavy marketing to raise the cost.

The cabinets are well built and cross-braced, with a well thought out crossover network.

I will take them over Klipsch, Polk, Infinity, some PSB, some Paradigm, some Definitive
Tech and some Boston speakers.


----------



## nova (Apr 30, 2006)

The Cambridge S30 is a pretty good budget speaker and can be had new for about $200. It's all pretty subjective but I think it would be pretty tough to find better speakers than the Polk's you already have for $250. Course you may find a good deal on some used speakers.


----------

